# Rotating/Switching Kibble...



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie has been on the same food since she was 7 months old. We dont switch up her food.


----------



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

I switch everyday between three varieties.
Alot of benefits to adding variety instead of the same thing each time.
Allergy prevention a big advantage.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I switch about twice a year.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine were fed Natural Balance UP exclusively for several years. Then I started rotating every two weeks between that and Solid Gold Hund&Flocken. It was at the time of the big recall and I had several reasons. I wanted to have a fall back food in case NB was implicated, to spread my risks on two brands I felt comfortable with and could get locally, to see if I could have them switch regularly without tummy problems, and to offset any deficiency one kibble could have by using an alternate regularly. 

It worked fine and I did this for more than a year then decided to give a grain free higher protein food a try. I picked Core because the protein level, while being higher, was not sky high. I am thinking about putting them back on a rotation (I have not picked the alternate yet) in a few months after they get their first blood panel since the change to higher protein.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've done this for Ike since he was very young. He's so finicky that he'll stop eating. I have gone between 3 different foods and his stomach has been fine, no upset.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I switch 3 times a year between Eagle Pack Holistic, Canidae & Nature's Variety Prairie. It's a change for the dogs but mostly it is recommended as not one formula is necessarily the perfect formula for every dog as nutrient levels are different some higher some lower so at the end of the year it balances out.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I want to try Eagle pack, but the 2nd ingredient was corn?? EVO looks nice with no grain, also we have one called California Natural i'd like to try. But I ended up buying the Innova again


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

RileyStar said:


> Thanks guys!! I want to try Eagle pack, but the 2nd ingredient was corn?? EVO looks nice with no grain, also we have one called California Natural i'd like to try. But I ended up buying the Innova again


I feed Eagle Pack but only the Holistic line. There is no corn or other objectionable ingedients. My springer thrives on the duck version as he needs a lower phosphorous level. My golden girls are on the Core Reduced fat and it's been great at taking off some weight.

http://eaglepack.com/Pages/HS_Dog.html


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I mix 2 types of food all year round but will sometimes change it up with the types I mix. I usually just switch I think my dogs have iron stomachs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've always read to switch slowly, but I've been known to not...bad Mom here. My two have been on Canidae forever.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're feed a good food and the dog is doing well on it, there is no reason to change. We've been successfully feeding the same food for nearly 25 years.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I switch all the time, and I don't change over time either. If my dogs had unpleasant side affects from it, I would, but they seem fine with quick switches. I usually rotate between Innova, Evo, California Natural, and Canidae.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I switch every big bag between Canidae & Innova and I always add some canned EVO or Evangers to it.


----------

